# Konsoleneingabe mit Eclipse



## AlZ (3. Feb 2008)

Hallo allerseits!!!

Mit folgendem Code:

```
Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in);
    String s = s.nextLine();
    System.out.println(s);
```
versuche ich schon die ganze Zeit eine Konsoleneingabe mit Eclipse hinzubekommen, aber ich finde keinen Menüpunkt, wo man wie in der "Eingabeaufforderung" von Windows einfach javac, java usw. eingeben kann. Gibt's das in Eclipse überhaupt???

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

MfG AlZ


----------



## Beni (3. Feb 2008)

Programm normal starten, die View "Console" aufmachen, Text eingeben...


----------



## Der Müde Joe (3. Feb 2008)

dort wo auch die System.outs erscheinen, kann man auch reinschreiben
Normalerweise direkt unter dem Editierfeld


----------



## AlZ (3. Feb 2008)

Bei mir lässt sich da nur was reinschreiben, wenn ich auf "Java Stack Tree Console" gehe, aber dann reagiert Eclipse nicht auf die Entertaste.


----------



## AlZ (3. Feb 2008)

Andere Frage:

Gehen da die Kommandos javac usw. , und wie muss ich die da anwenden???


----------



## NTB (3. Feb 2008)

Da, wo die System.outs "raus"kommen, kannst Du auch schreiben! Defintiv! Klick halt vorher einmal mit der Maus rein, damit das Fenster aktiv ist.

Die Kommandos javac und java werden von Eclipse automatisch aufgerufen, sobald Du Dein Programm mit Eclipse startest.

Das, wo man "java" und "javac" von Hand eingeben muss, ist die Eingabeaufforderung (ich nehme an, Du nutzt Windows).


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ja, Texteingaben sind in Eclipse über die Console möglich: 

```
package org.javatest.console;
import java.io.IOException;

public class ReadConsole {
	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		byte buffer[] = new byte[50]; // Zeichenpuffer
		String input = "";
		int read;
		System.out.println("Programmstart:"+ReadConsole.class.getName());
		do {
			try {
				read = System.in.read(buffer, 0, 50);
				input = new String(buffer, 0, read);
				System.out.println(input);
			}
			catch(IOException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		} while (! input.equals("exit"+System.getProperty("line.separator")));
		System.out.println("Programmende: Vielen Dank das Sie mit uns geflogen sind!");
	}
}
```


----------



## ARadauer (18. Mrz 2008)

```
Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in); 
    String s = s.nextLine(); 
    System.out.println(s);
```
funktioniert nicht! du kannst nicht s mit Scanner instanzieren und dann s mit einem String überschreiben...


```
import java.util.Scanner;

public class Test2 {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in); 
    String str = s.nextLine(); 
    System.out.println(str);
	}

}
```


----------

